

Portable Nuclear Battery in the Development Stages - catalinist
http://sfreporter.com/articles/publish/outtake-112107-nuke-to-the-future.php

======
gibsonf1
The idea sounds fantastic, but it would be helpful to know the facts about it
which seem a little hard to derive from the article. Of course, a major hole
in the story about "no moving parts" ignores the subtlety that the actual
power is ultimately derived from steam, and steam power generation involves a
lot of moving parts.

